# Home Screen Ads



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

Anyone know how to get rid of the home screen ads on top? I've read you can uninstall updates for Android tv home but that no longer works.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

gregftlaud said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of the home screen ads on top? I've read you can uninstall updates for Android tv home but that no longer works.


You will never get the normal android home screen without the ad. I think the last working way was to sideload a pre-ad version and disable the built in one. You'd have to search for that.

And who knows how they'll block that down the road. Ads are here to stay. Pick your platform. They have ads. There is no free lunch. Ads are a serious source of revenue for every platform, and they will fight tooth and nail to keep you from circumventing it.

If you're too lazy to just hit the down button a couple times, then install a 3rd party launcher and live with a basic static launcher with none of the good things the android home screen gives. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

You're a b*itch. You could have just answered the question without being an as*swipe.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

After dealing with the anti ad crowd before that was more venomous and entitled than most anti vaxers, I just speak bluntly about it.

Ads are here to stay. If you don't mind a static launcher and no active content, go the third party route to avoid them. 

I don't care for the banner ad, but it doesn't bother me. Heck, I once had my harmony macro to include two down presses to avoid it, but I use the peanut more and don't really care at this point. 

But you should read some of the venom Shield owners spew. It's quite comical. Way beyond calling me a b*tch. I paid more for my device so I shouldn't have to deal with ads. Blah blah blah. It's a good laugh. Like any cheap streamer is considered a "subsidized product", so we should expect ads. No, they're are cheap because they actually are cheap. Cheap chipsets. Very little ram. Very little storage. Very little connectivity/expansion options. Cheap plastics and construction. That's why they are cheap. 



Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------

